# I have faith! I have faith! I have faith!



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello all

I have faith, I have faith, I have fauth! This has been my daily mantra since finding out we had to have ICSI. Every day as the drugs were being injected I said this. We are now in the 2ww but the whole prcoess has taken a while and I have moved away and towards God so many times but he always welcomes me back. I have avoided church, gone to church in secret, avoided friends with babies and neglected my prayers when things have got tough mainly due to anger, disbelief, confusion and genuine fear and disappointent.

BUt today, 4 days after E/T (which we never dreamt we'd get to due to our circumstances), I went to church this morning and every hymn was for me, every reading, I really felt that. I feel closer to God now than ever after the past week and am constantly praying for his Grace and Love and Blessings. I thank Him for my friends in and out of church who have been Heaven sent.

I'm quite a new Christian (confirmed 2 years ago) but I can't imagine how lonely infertility is to those without Him. 

Lord I pray that you will help our 2 fighter embryos stick. I pray for your Grace and Care. 
I pray for all those around the world TTC or facing/going through IVF/ICSI/Adoption/Miscarriage. Amen. x

I have even written a song (which someone advised me to do to help me). It's called Moments of Calm and is about the calm moments God sends us through all this fear and madness.

I am rambling now but just wanted to share with like minded people. I have lit a candle for you all.

Love and luck to you all    

Spoony x


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Spoony 

What a great mantra to have! It's great when you leave church and you feel that you have met with God in the most incredible uplifting way - through the prayers, hymns, readings - all aimed at you  
I love the title of your song - 'Moments of calm' - I'm in the middle of my TX and this is exactly what I keep   for!
Anyway it seems that you have had a struggle to get to the 2ww  I will keep you in my   that the struggles you've had will not be in vain and that we will all be celebrating your BFP very shortly! 

God bless

Dibley x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Dibley, I pray your tx goes smoothly without too many side effects with a positive result too.    

Spoony x


----------

